# Haha!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I just now took this picture of Aspen and I think it's too funny. I love his face...


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

He looks so surprised. Kind of like a teenager who just got caught doing some thing he shouldn't have. Very cute. Nice picture too.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

He does look caught lol


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

If we could only hear what they are thinking..........haha.....nice picture.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

That IS a serious face. Or an "I got caught" face.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Aww he is so cute!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice face, you may have to use that for the calendar.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Somebody looks guilty...


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That picture of Aspen is adorable!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Herzo said:


> Nice face, you may have to use that for the calendar.


It would be nice...but under what theme?


----------

